# Shinoda's OC & Original Content Club



## Nikora Kurosaka (Jan 1, 2014)

Have an idea for a story for a character(s) or an idea for attacks for a particular game, book, or movie? Let it be heard here! Post your ideas and let others see what you've come up with.

*Da Rules*
I've got a few rules for you to follow:
1) Please give constructive criticism
2) Don't flame someone's idea because you think it's dumb or whatever.
3) When giving your opinion on someone's idea, make sure you rate it.

Other than these rules, anything goes!

*Rating an idea*

The ratings system is a scale from 0 to 100%. When giving your opinion on someone's idea(s), please give the idea(s) a score.

Other than all this technical jargon, this club is for those who've got an idea they wanna share, regardless of what people think!


----------

